# S04R

## RZ0AF

.  5   :Sad:    ,  20, 15, 17  100%.      ,           .     ,          .  , .

----------


## RA1WU

20- 13.00  
  ""   :(

  EA5RM,   
SO1R    Qsl :(

RA1WU  Leo

----------


## UA9KW

15 - GUHOR 30- GUHOR 20  519.    .

----------


## UA6GR

1220 GMT  20   569.   20,.   .73!

----------


## UR0MC

100%        .

----------


## UA9KW

20 .            EW,   UR-UT,  UA6,   RA3   RA2. !    .    YL2MU    !

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

,  .

UT4IL-@        : 14024.0     UT7CR VERY BAD OP!!GO HOME    S04R
UT3LS-@        : 14024.0     UT7CR is KOK ONLY             S04R 
UY6EW-@        : 14024.0     OP UT7CR SCHLECHT OP     S04R
UY8RT-@        : 14024.0     UT7CR DXPED  NIGER            S04R
UT4IL-@        : 18100.0     UT7CR bd op go home     S04R      
UT7SD-@        : 14024.0     ut7cr bd op                   S04R 

    ?      IP  78.110.247.19.     BRYANSKTEL-NET

----------


## UA6GR

1450  30   .   .  529-579.73!

----------


## bubble gum

20     .   10 . .

----------


## bubble gum

> 18   30.


 .. :(    ?    18:00   +30?      30   :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

30   17.29 UTC.
 20 ""   ,  19.03  .

----------


## RL3DF

, -  ....
    10 ,        10  14 .    ,      .  .  100 , CW, -14, -10....
        (   )     ........

21:54z
.     7-.   10.    -!

----------


## RX9KM

UT4IL-@ : 14024.0 UT7CR VERY BAD OP!!GO HOME S04R 
UT3LS-@ : 14024.0 UT7CR is KOK ONLY S04R 
UY6EW-@ : 14024.0 OP UT7CR SCHLECHT OP S04R 
UY8RT-@ : 14024.0 UT7CR DXPED NIGER S04R 
UT4IL-@ : 18100.0 UT7CR bd op go home S04R 
UT7SD-@ : 14024.0 ut7cr bd op S04R 

    ?      IP  78.110.247.19.     BRYANSKTEL-NET

      - UA9KZ,    ,
"  "

----------


## RV4CT

, !
  S01R -  direct ( $  IRC) -    3 QSL,  !
   CQ JA -         30-  JA ONLY, ., , RZ0AF !
 ! 73!

----------


## RA1WU

Qsl.
     -.

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## va2wdq

> -.


   ,        . ,  .

   80-  W.   3.504. ,      -   QSO  300-500   .   4-  5- ,    6  .     -     . .   80-  .    -   6-   .     .

     1.824.     -   ,      20%.    -       -   .     .


PS: QSL   S01R    .
73!

----------


## va2wdq

> UA9KGO
> 
>      IP  78.110.247.19.     BRYANSKTEL-NET
> 
> 
> person:         Boreev Yuri
> address:        241050 Bryansk, Gorkogo 18


-    -node,  .      telnet  ftp        ,           .       .      .

73!

----------


## YL2MU

> . ,  .


   Log   ,  !
 Log  ,  ,  ,   , - ,    - ,         .
   ,    .
         -      ,    ,  .   ,   , ...
,    Log'  . ,    ,   .      , , ,  ,     ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA9KW

20     CQ JA.  .   NEW ONE!!!     JA.  UA9 UA0   . 14024 !

----------


## RZ0AF

,  ,     ,     :Very Happy:  .   -      .    - .....  .

----------


## ra9ky

20     CQ JA.  .  NEW ONE!!!     JA. UA9 UA0   . 14024 !

 !
   18-00      599  20-.      plit 10
    22-00  .   0000 .
    .    guhor.

ra9ky

----------


## UA9KW

> 18-00     599  20-.


     2   .  ,        .   VP6DX      RK9KWI  579-599  ,    GUHOR.    500 .  .          579.

----------


## RN0SS

20   09:33 UT - ,  S  1-3 ,  QSB.  15-  .

----------


## R9LZ

> JA. UA9 UA0   . 14024 !


   .
,    559 - 599.
  5...

----------


## UA9KW

> .?


     ( ),      .  UA9KAA   ,      160 .

----------


## RK6FZ

7.185 ( UP5)  7-8 .     ,     .     5-10       .      ,   ,     10.

----------


## UY1HY-home

S01R, 9X0R
      ,   ,  UA4,9,0  " ",

----------


## bubble gum

,  18   ...

----------


## rz0sr

( 21.20Z )   7,  ,      .  S-3,    .   ,     EU   ,     ...      ( 2 +  ).

----------


## RA1WU

, ....

 .     80-
  ,   
-....

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## UA9KW

30   QSO.    40  80    .

----------


## va2wdq

!     ,          !  -  TU))
 160-80 QSO!

73!

----------


## ES4RZ

> -  TU))


.   15   160 .
    160    -  -  , .       2    -    160  .

----------


## RZ0AF

to SR
 22  .     YO9...   1824,    1822 .     7.

----------


## rz0sr

to AF
 ,  22.20Z     ...     :  :

----------


## RA1WU

18- .
CW    .  
  3.5  :Smile: 

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## R5OE

!

   18-. KO91oh

----------


## aledor1

CQ  21.024.       .

----------


## R5OE

To
*-*

       18-  9.32Z.    .

   20- .

----------


## bubble gum

,     ,   ..  :Smile:

----------


## RZ0AF

> Inverted L


  ,  90    .       :Smile:  




> ,    ((


.         ,    -  .

----------


## bubble gum

180772      ..
  . 
...  NA.. :(

----------


## rz0sr

80   22.01Z SSB,     S-4  . 160   ...   -98.

----------


## RZ0AF

> 80   22.01Z SSB,     S-4


      ,     .    4 IV.     .      ,    CQ,    (  )  .

----------


## RZ0AF

> to AF
>       S-7      SR  ...


  ,    .    -98   ,  .

----------


## ES4RZ

17-.       18-  5 UTC.
  15     ,     599  .

----------


## UA9KW

> ,    ...


  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> 17-.       18-  5 UTC.
>   15     ,     599  .


   15       ,  SSB   .     -    :Smile:

----------


## R5OE

" "  14205. . 16.18 Z
   .  ,    UA3ERD

----------


## UA9KW

.  160  80  40.    ,     509    40  JA  ,    .   / JA  160 80    .      160  UA9KAA   ,      559   ,    .           :Smile:

----------


## rz0sr

SR   160     ,   ...  .

----------


## rz0sr

,             :Crazy:      (  )   ,        :Laughing:

----------


## bubble gum

+ 18 CW   :Laughing:    5-7 ,   0  5/9

----------


## bubble gum

> 1   (  )


  :    ( )    .        4.         .

----------


## bubble gum

?  :Smile:   ,   ..     ..   :Laughing:

----------


## ES4RZ

,   .
, 8 .      80  ,  .  :Smile:

----------

> UR7HA
> 
> OK  !    !         -        QSL   
> 
> 
>    ""  -    S04R:
>      20   30   PayPal ( ),    -  e-mail,      QSLs .        -      . .
> ,  ,


  2006   QSL   via EA5RM.

----------


## va2wdq

,   ?        160-80.      (    )      80 CW (3.504).    .     .   ""   10            1.6 -2.0  up.       .     .   .    .       QSO,    .   : "VA2WDQ ZDR 599 "   -   a UT7CR!  ,   -   73!      .    .

        :

S04R 14000.0  4/18/2009 1258Z DG5OBB Bad operators/DXpedition

 ,     ,      .  ,            .      !   -  .

          ,    ))

,         -.

73!

----------


## RL3DF

!

http://www.dxfriends.com/s04r/log.php

   6-     !

----------


## bubble gum

..         .   :Laughing:

----------


## nomade

!

----------


## aledor1

C    . ,  EA5RM (15m SSB) -  !?

----------


## RA1WU

SO1R  2006 ?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## UT7CR

!
      .     ,   ,   .
        -.
      .      ,       ,     .
 2    -   00  01 .     1-2 ,   .
     ,     
   -   ,   
   73!

----------

""    .
   .    ,    ,    ,   UP.
   "".  :Sad:

----------


## bw_wb

,  .
   new one.

P.S.   KH4    ,    .

----------


## ES4RZ

.!



> P.S.  KH4    ,    . 
> _________________


  - ?!  :Smile:  10000 .
 -  VK9GMW    6  - 14000 .
http://www.vk9gmw.com/logsearch.html

----------


## apg

> ,    ,    ,   UP. 
>    ""
> 
> 
>    DX-man'a  !


 ,           :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

,     ...!!!  :Smile: 
,        -  9-.
   80     ,         .

----------


## ut7uv

!       :Very Happy:  
    ,       ,   80   :Super:  ,        ,     -   ,     .

----------


## YL2MU

> QSL?


!     . 8         :Smile:

----------


## UA9KW

> 


,  . EU  USA      :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> QSL?


... !

----------


## UR0IQ

> !
>     S04R


!
  ? 
73! .

----------


## UR0IQ

* UT7CR*
!  .
73! .

----------


## UT7CR

,    IN3ZNR - Fabrizio   Elecraft K3.

     "" ?[/quote]

 !
  -3.  "",  .     ,        .      7000.     ,   "". 
   -3   (  ),    -  .    .

----------


## ES4RZ

> ,    ,    ""   ""   ...?
> _________________


, ,        ?
   , ..     .

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
>   ,    ,    ""   ""   ...?
> _________________
> 
> 
> , ,        ?
>    , ..     .


    ..     .
ic-718 100 wtts,  gp by dl2kq 7-10-14-18-21.   -   .
   -   ,   S04R, K5D   
>200    2 ,   dx    .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

,  - ?
-   .

----------


## UT7CR

> ,  - ?
> -   .


 .
    EA5RM        S04R.      .

----------


## bw_wb

LotW

----------


## bw_wb

> - !


 100%
  .  :Smile:

----------


## ra4fw

To RX1AL
 ,   (1IRC)  ,    .

----------


## UT7CR

!

   S04R
http://www.qso.ru/s04r

http://foto.cqham.ru/showgallery.php?cat=883
           4 2010 
http://www.dxfriends.com/e4x/survey.php

----------

